# Student Visa 500 (Delayed)



## Ruj (Apr 29, 2016)

Hello All,

I have applied for Australian Student visa on 19th Jan 2017. I have not received any response from DIBP and my classes are commencing from 27th Feb. From Delhi High Commission, I come to know that my file is being processed at Adelaide Visa office. Can anybody please suggest what should I do? It's more than one month and I don't want miss this intake. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Student visas for Indian students take around 3 months to process. You will just have to wait your time. You can't apply for priority processing as the department doesn't do that.


----------



## Ruj (Apr 29, 2016)

Thank you Jeremy Hooper for your quick response. My agent never told me that it can take up to 3 months :/


----------



## pssradhakrishna (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello 

Greetings 

I applied for my Visa on 8 July 2017. I've been told that I should be getting my visa by now 1 august 2017. Can some one please guide me, why my visa approval is taking time ?

Thanks and regards


----------



## Jnana (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi guys, 

We lodged application on 21-4-2017 to my wife 500 postgraduate research dependent visa. We did not heard anything from immigration office. Any one can share their experiences please on 500 postgraduate research dependent visa delay.


----------



## pandaxguo (Oct 26, 2017)

Do you know get your visa? How long it takes? Thanks! I have wait for more than 3 months


----------



## Kolawole (Oct 10, 2017)

I've waited for more than five months heading to the six month, I also gotten a second CoE ,what do I do ? My school resumes January 2018 . Please need an advice .


----------



## Kolawole (Oct 10, 2017)

My visa has been refused due to some reasons that they meant weren't totally true with my reasons ... what do I do next ? My reasons are totally genuine. Please advice somebody


----------



## Nikku (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi, I am also waiting for the visa, we have started a petition on change.org: Here is the link: https://www.change.org/p/peter-dutt...facebook&utm_campaign=share_for_starters_page

Please sign it.


----------



## Anikaa (Oct 7, 2018)

Unexpected Delay in Subclass 500 Student VISA

I was applied for Student Visa on 04Th of June 2018 and i was applied for my thru an Edu Agent. i was already submitted my bio metrics and medical on 08th of June 2018. And after submitting those my Immi Acc changed to initial stage to Further Assessment. still it shows Further Assessment. i dont know why..my intake was already started and it will be big issue for me. Can you kindly let me know is this situation says rejection of my visa? now 04 months already gone, from the date of submit ion. I'm 27 years old and i was applied for the Advanced diploma+ Degree.
my next intake on Feb/ July 2019..


----------



## atif_islam20 (Feb 7, 2019)

Dear have you got any response on your visa application?


----------



## Arnik1120 (Dec 31, 2019)

Nikku said:


> Hi, I am also waiting for the visa, we have started a petition on change.org: Here is the link: https://www.change.org/p/peter-dutt...facebook&utm_campaign=share_for_starters_page
> 
> Please sign it.


Any response on your visa ?


----------



## Abdul10 (Dec 20, 2018)

Arnik1120 said:


> Any response on your visa ?


How long have you been waiting on your visa?


----------



## Shouman012 (Feb 2, 2021)

I am waiting for my student visa (PhD research) for last five months. My commencement date is 09 Feb 2021. How can I contact with the Australian high commission, Delhi office regards this matter? Will it be wise to make a query via email? I heard they strongly discourage to ask about the processing time directly. But I only have one week left. Anyone here provide suggestion further?


----------



## Rahul96 (Jul 22, 2021)

Shouman012 said:


> I am waiting for my student visa (PhD research) for last five months. My commencement date is 09 Feb 2021. How can I contact with the Australian high commission, Delhi office regards this matter? Will it be wise to make a query via email? I heard they strongly discourage to ask about the processing time directly. But I only have one week left. Anyone here provide suggestion further?


I have applied for my visa in October 2020. Not yet received my visa. What to do?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Due to COVID-19, there has been a reduction in the numbers of subclass 500 and 570 to 576 visas granted.

Being granted a student visa does not mean that entry to Australia is permitted.

_Advice issued by the Department of Home Affairs, confirms that the Australian Government has recommenced issuing student visas in all locations. This means that students can travel as soon as borders re-open and it is safe to do._


----------

